# Opinie > Opinie o lekach > Ginekologia >  Uro vaxom kapsułki A biegunka

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam.
Od paru dni zażywam tabletki uro vaxom i już od pierwszego dnia mam biegunkę po zażyciu  tabletki jak i przez resztę dnia po posiłkach  . Tabletki zostały mi przepisane ponieważ w posiewie wykryto bakterie e.coli. Powinnam przerwać zażywanie tabletek czy brać je dalej?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

hmm może spróbuj tez zastosować do tego intestę, ona Ci pomoże w tych uciążliwych biegunkach, złagodzi je i będziesz umiała normalnie isc do kibelka, bez rewolucji jelitowych. ja tez ją dość często stosuje bo sama mam problemy z jelitami.

----------

